# SE Exam Buildings vs. Bridges



## davab (Dec 9, 2019)

I am in the myNCEES and looking to register for the SE exam this coming May.

I noticed that there are SE Lateral Bridges, SE Lateral Buildings, SE Vertical Bridges, and SE Vertical Buildings.

I have only done building designs so it is a no brainer which tests to choose. But I was curious about the differences between two tests and were these options always available for SE exams in the past?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## User1 (Dec 9, 2019)

morning is always the same for both buildings and bridges (tough on both, but mostly for bridge peeps)

afternoon is completely different questions. they've been separate as far as i've known but who knows further back


----------



## David Connor SE (Dec 9, 2019)

The 16 hour SE exam format has always been the same. 

Mornings everyone does the same exam.  40 multiple choice questions - About 10-12 of those questions will cover bridges.  So if you are a "building" engineer you will need to have at least some knowledge of bridge structural engineering.  Check out my book, Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam,  for help with this. 

The afternoon is essay questions. For us building engineers there are 4 essay questions.  The bridge engineers only have to do 3.


----------



## Stewie (Dec 9, 2019)

You should choose SE building exams unless you are a bridge engineer. In some other post, one friend said some state only accepts SE building exam passer to apply SE license.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo (Jan 8, 2020)

Stewie said:


> You should choose SE building exams unless you are a bridge engineer. In some other post, one friend said some state only accepts SE building exam passer to apply SE license.


Hi, could you let me know which post says this? if that's the case, dose that mean we all should take Bridges? Thanks.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 9, 2020)

AndieWoooooooo said:


> Hi, could you let me know which post says this? if that's the case, dose that mean we all should take Bridges? Thanks.


I think you would want to take buildings if there is a state out there that only accepts the SE building exam.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo (Jan 9, 2020)

David Connor said:


> I think you would want to take buildings if there is a state out there that only accepts the SE building exam.


do you know which state it is? Currently I am mainly doing bridge design, so I am not sure if I should take buildings or not? Thanks.


----------



## Stewie (Jan 10, 2020)

AndieWoooooooo said:


> Hi, could you let me know which post says this? if that's the case, dose that mean we all should take Bridges? Thanks.


Hi, Dear Andie, I forgot which state but I saw someone posted that in this forum.


----------



## JP87 (Jan 11, 2020)

Oregon only accepts the SE Buildings exam - There may be more out there...


----------



## AndieWoooooooo (Jan 13, 2020)

JP87 said:


> Oregon only accepts the SE Buildings exam - There may be more out there...


Thanks. This is very helpful. If you happen to know more states like Oregon, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Stewie (Jan 14, 2020)

JP87 said:


> Oregon only accepts the SE Buildings exam - There may be more out there...


What if ppl already passed SE (bridge), so they can never be licensed as SE in Oregon? Yea, I should just ask Oregon board~


----------



## JP87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yea...Best to contact the board...I only know cause I was reading their structural engineer application and it says it on there.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo (Feb 18, 2020)

Stewie said:


> What if ppl already passed SE (bridge), so they can never be licensed as SE in Oregon? Yea, I should just ask Oregon board~


Did you happen to get any more information from Oregon state?


----------



## Stewie (Feb 21, 2020)

AndieWoooooooo said:


> Did you happen to get any more information from Oregon state?


Once they reply, I will let you know.


----------



## Stewie (Mar 10, 2020)

AndieWoooooooo said:


> Did you happen to get any more information from Oregon state?


Hi, Dear Andie,

Sorry, buddy, Oregon DOT never replied me. You may call them for the answer.

Also, it seems we can still register SE (Building) exam after passing SE (Bridge) exam. So if you want to apply for SE license in Oregon, you may want to register SE (Building) exam at the beginning. Unless you want to pass both Building and Bridge SE exams.

Thank,

Stewie


----------



## Stewie (Mar 19, 2020)

AndieWoooooooo said:


> Did you happen to get any more information from Oregon state?


Hi, Dear Andie,

I asked both Oregon licensure board and NCEES. So far what I got is as follows.

1. NCEES tells:

Taking the "other module" of the PE Structural Engineering exam once a candidate has already passed one is not allowed by policy, unless it is *required* by a state board.

2. Oregon board told me that they will discuss that during next meeting...

So, I think, it is still possible for a SE (bridge) passer apply SE license in Oregon but with more paperwork and passing SE (building) exam. If you are working in Oregon and want to get SE in Oregon, you better take SE (building).

Thanks,

Stewie


----------



## Derek S. Lee (Apr 17, 2020)

David Connor said:


> The 16 hour SE exam format has always been the same.
> 
> Mornings everyone does the same exam.  40 multiple choice questions - About 10-12 of those questions will cover bridges.  So if you are a "building" engineer you will need to have at least some knowledge of bridge structural engineering.  Check out my book, Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam,  for help with this.
> 
> The afternoon is essay questions. For us building engineers there are 4 essay questions.  The bridge engineers only have to do 3.


In the first part, everything is more clear, but I still need to repeat everything. Thanks for recommending the book, I'll surely read it. There're more questions on the second part. I've always been not good at writing, therefore I turned to this service for help https://edubirdie.com/essay-writing-help-online but I want to improve my skills, for this I bought a book by  Gary Provost "100 way to improve your writing", hope it'll help.

Thank you for sharing

Derek


----------



## David Connor SE (Apr 21, 2020)

Derek S. Lee said:


> In the first part, everything is more clear, but I still need to repeat everything. Thanks for recommending the book, I'll surely read it. There're more questions on the second part. I've always been not good at writing, therefore I turned to this service for help https://edubirdie.com/essay-writing-help-online but I want to improve my skills, for this I bought a book by  Gary Provost "100 way to improve your writing", hope it'll help.
> 
> Thank you for sharing
> 
> Derek


I wouldn't think of the essay questions as "writing an essay" like you did in English class. The essay questions are more like working out the problems by hand, showing your calculations, citing applicable code provisions, writing out some explanations if necessary.  You probably will also have draw a detail or 2.  But I would not spend to much time trying to improve your "writing" in relation to the SE exam.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Apr 22, 2020)

David Connor said:


> I wouldn't think of the essay questions as "writing an essay" like you did in English class. The essay questions are more like working out the problems by hand, showing your calculations, citing applicable code provisions, writing out some explanations if necessary.  You probably will also have draw a detail or 2.  But I would not spend to much time trying to improve your "writing" in relation to the SE exam.


My thoughts exactly.  Instead of "essay", think of the afternoon problems as "free-form response".  The graders want to see how you approach the problem, and whether you're making appropriate assumptions and checks.  They're looking to see that you have a complete understanding of the applicable engineering principles and code provisions.  These problems are less of the "get the correct answer" type and more of the "justify your engineering decisions" type.


----------



## Martinner (May 22, 2020)

Sure, this essay isn't like those we did in English class, that will be much more difficult. I remember for me even those essays were too difficult, sometimes I applied for help, but not every time that help was good. Only when I started reading a review before ordering a paper, I found reliable services, as my first service boomessays wrote an essay of poor quality.


----------



## diegoshevchuk (Jul 15, 2020)

*I read a lot about this and saw similar information. This is a rather complicated topic, but I’m sure that you can cope with it if you make enough effort. Side bridges SE, side buildings SE, vertical bridges SE and vertical buildings SE are quite similar to each other.* I'm sure it will be useful for you to read essays related to the profession https://samplius.com/free-essay-examples/profession/ The main thing is to catch the logic and everything seems very easy.


----------



## Blake (Oct 14, 2020)

Are there any reference materials for the buildings exam? I notice on the ncees site there are reference materials on other tests but nothing for structural? My experience is in buildings so I am wondering if I need to buy the Aashto manual as it’s not cheap and I don’t plan to ever use it in my career. Or will portions of that Manual be made available? Does anyone have any advice on what any table I should find and print from the internet that would avoid me needing to buy the manual.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Oct 15, 2020)

Guest Blake said:


> Are there any reference materials for the buildings exam? I notice on the ncees site there are reference materials on other tests but nothing for structural? My experience is in buildings so I am wondering if I need to buy the Aashto manual as it’s not cheap and I don’t plan to ever use it in my career. Or will portions of that Manual be made available? Does anyone have any advice on what any table I should find and print from the internet that would avoid me needing to buy the manual.




After the last exam administration (October 2019), NCEES changed the name of the 16-hour exam to "PE Structural".  The NCEES practice exam is available on the same page as the other PE practice exams.  It's the one that costs $49.95.

Anything in AASHTO is fair game.  There *will* be a not insignificant number of bridge questions in the morning.  If you can beg or borrow, do that.  I look at it this way:  the AASHTO Code, while pricey, is still cheaper than shelling out another $1000 to retake the exams.    

Best of luck to you!


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Oct 15, 2020)

Reverse Polish said:


> the AASHTO Code, while pricey, is still cheaper than shelling out another $1000 to retake the exams.


Not by much!


----------



## User1 (Oct 15, 2020)

don't they still have an exam version for the SE? that is somehow cheaper?


----------



## Reverse Polish (Oct 15, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> don't they still have an exam version for the SE? that is somehow cheaper?


Yeah, this guy--a "bargain" at $371:  https://store.transportation.org/Item/PublicationDetail?ID=1541


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Oct 15, 2020)

I printed the whole thing at officemax for about $200, and then the only binder big enough to fit it was over $40 itself...so that is definitely the cheapest option if you can get your hands on a pdf


----------



## guest (Oct 15, 2020)

Nah, just print that shit out after hours while all your coworkers are gone.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Oct 15, 2020)

Or that obviously, if its an option.  My little $150 desktop printer that prints single sided would take until midnight to print it all with me reloading it every 5 minutes. Double sided and punched for me and picking up after ordering it online was worth it for me


----------



## organix (Oct 17, 2020)

We've been remote since COVID hit... there's no such thing as normal or after hours in the office anymore for me.  With that said, maybe not AASHTO thick, but I do "spread the wealth" on occasion and divide large prints among several printers on the floor to avoid getting dirty looks for holding up a single printer.  I generally did my damage before hours since I tend to be an early person.  But if not, lunch time was always a decent time to strike.


----------



## psustruct (Dec 17, 2020)

Guest guest said:


> Nah, just print that shit out after hours while all your coworkers are gone.


Blake, send me a PM.


----------



## LouisFalbo (Jan 22, 2021)

Blake said:


> Are there any reference materials for the buildings exam? I notice on the ncees site there are reference materials on other tests but nothing for structural? My experience is in buildings so I am wondering if I need to buy the Aashto manual as it’s not cheap and I don’t plan to ever use it in my career. Or will portions of that Manual be made available? Does anyone have any advice on what any table I should find and print from the internet that would avoid me needing to buy the manual.



I would like to receive this manual in the public domain, if possible.


----------

